
A 30-Ton Robot Could Help Crops Withstand Climate Change - rbanffy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-a-30-ton-robot-could-help-crops-withstand-climate-change-11597237276
======
verdverm
Occum makes me think drones ought to be a better method

